# Pigeon band colors



## Gazpacho (Oct 19, 2009)

A pigeon came to my pond in Acton, Ca. at 11am this morning. It had two colored bands on each leg. The right leg was Orange over Yellow and the left was green over black.

Is this a color code of some kind and will it identify a particular owner, club or group that I should contact or alert?

Don Gazpacho
[email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If there are letters and numbers on the band(s) that information may allow us to locate the owner or at least the club where the bird is registered. If it is a racing pigeon, then the band colors could also indicate the year in which the bird hatched.

Terry


----------

